

Three key principles of designing home-run products - chrysb
http://takeaswig.com/three-key-principles-of-designing-home-run-products

======
ThomPete
Hmm.

The examples mentioned are social products so of course you need to make them
sociable.

It's not wrong but it's kind of given in the kind of products that are
mentioned and they are not IMHO key principles as such.

------
calydon
I think I basically agree with the 3 premises here, but of course the trick to
produce 'novel self-expression' is a struggle unto itself.

"Humans have a deep-seated psychological need to feel like they belong or that
people appreciate them." What does this have to do with the rest of the
article? First it started with what makes a great product, and now it's a
psychology essay. Know when to stop writing!

------
pwpwp
(OT) I can't take someone seriously who sends himself kudos for hovering over
a widget.

~~~
chrisdroukas
It's the svbtle network. The whole kudos concept was discussed previously on
HN when Dustin Curtis announced it:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742314>

